# Bester Feederköder



## Freund96 (4. April 2011)

Hey Leute,

Wollte einen Treat posten bei dem ihr euren besten Feederköder reischreibt und was ihr damit gefangen habt.

Ich bin noch nicht lange bei der "Kunst des Feederns" deshalb könnt ihr mir vielleicht Tipps zu :

Montagen
Köder
Futter
geben. Wär nett wenn ihr mir Tipps geben könntet

Tschussi,

Johannes


----------



## Brassenhunt (4. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Hey
also ich fische oft mit einer einfachen Montage. Sie besteht aus einem Anti Tangle, 50 gr Korb,Stopperkugel,Wirbel und einem 10  Haken. Ganz simpel und ohne Schnickschnack.  Futter M7 von Browing  und Feederfutter bisn Aroma und gut vermischen. Bei angeln am Fluss einen Tag vorher anrühren. Und sonst Maden und je nach Beißlaune der Fische mit dem Lebendanteil der Köder varieren .
Gruß


----------



## Freund96 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Danke für den Tipp

warte auf weiteres#w


----------



## nicco (4. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

hallo,
ich fische bei uns im see immer mit der posenmontage, sprich stopper,pose,blei,wirbel und einen 10er haken am 50-70cm langen vorfach.
als köder benutze ich selbstgesamelte rot,tau oder kompostwürmer.
gruß


----------



## lsski (4. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Hallo Johannes

Es wäre für un einfacher wenn du uns schreibst wie dein Gewässer aussieht... 
Ich zum Beispiel kitzel mitten aus der Rheinströmung mit 280g Bleinen die Monsterbarben was mit Feedern nur noch wenig gemeinsam hat .........ebenso habe ich Feederruten die nur 80g Wurfgewicht haben bei den ein gehakte Rotauge aus unseren See keine Chance hat auszuschlitzen. Es gibt immer EINE zusammenstellung für eine Angelsituation.
Je feiner um so besser aber auf keinen Fall zu fein um einen Fisch im Drill zu verlieren.

Also See oder Fluss wie tief, wie weit ist die Kante, Hindernisse, welcher Ziehlfisch Rotauge Brasse Barbe Döbel .......

LG Jeff


----------



## Freund96 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



nicco schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich fische bei uns im see immer mit der posenmontage, sprich stopper,pose,blei,wirbel und einen 10er haken am 50-70cm langen vorfach.
> als köder benutze ich selbstgesamelte rot,tau oder kompostwürmer.
> gruß


 
fängst du gut damit wenn ja was denn


----------



## Freund96 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo Johannes
> 
> Es wäre für un einfacher wenn du uns schreibst wie dein Gewässer aussieht...
> Ich zum Beispiel kitzel mitten aus der Rheinströmung mit 280g Bleinen die Monsterbarben was mit Feedern nur noch wenig gemeinsam hat .........ebenso habe ich Feederruten die nur 80g Wurfgewicht haben bei den ein gehakte Rotauge aus unseren See keine Chance hat auszuschlitzen. Es gibt immer EINE zusammenstellung für eine Angelsituation.
> ...


 
Hey Jeff der Weiher ist ca. 50mx50m in der mitte is ne Holzinsel, an der Tiefsten Stelle in der Mitte ist er 8m
Auf einer Seite wachsen sehr viele Bäume die über das Wasser hängen dort sind auch Flachere Zonen an denen Karpfen bis zu einen Meter sind.  Auf der Baumfreien Zone ist ein Grobes Steinufer das innerhalb von 5 meter schon 3 Meter tiefe ereicht dort sind meistens die Zander.
Meine Zielfische sind Karpfen, Barben, Brassen und sonstiges


----------



## lsski (4. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Hallo

Ich Schlage vor du wirfst ein paar Körbe immer an die gleiche Stelle und angels dann mit einem Laufblei. 
Mit Haken größe 6 - 12 solltest du erfolg haben. Die Stelle ist fast Schnuppe weil der Weiher nicht groß ist und die Fische sowieso vorbeikommen.
Fütter nur nicht zuviel und das Futter muß sobalt es ins Wasser kommt ausernander bröseln auf garkeinen Fall darf es Klümbchen geben !
Brassen und Karpfen Fressen Jetzt gerne Büchsen Mais eine Hand voll um den Köder das sollte reichen.
PS ein Karpfen macht ordentlich radau das dauert was bis der aufgibt. Bremse vorher einstellen rolle besser auf .....was in die Schnur hängen zur Bisserkennung......
Ich hoffe du hast keinen Abriss.........

viel glück und Petri Heil


----------



## MAST_PROD (4. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Hallo mein Freund,

habe letztes Jahr mit dem Feeder angefangen und die meisten Tipps & Tricks hier entnommen.

Zur Aufstellung:  

Rute = Sänger Heavy Feeder
Rolle = Balzer Syndicate (Feederrolle)
Schnur = Geflochtene 0.10 von Stren (Sinking Braid) taucht
             sehr schnell ab und ist vom Vorteil.
Vorfach = VMC Feeder Vorfach der Größe 16 oder 14. Die sind 
              vom Werk ab mit 100cm bestückt, ich kürze die auf
              max. 50cm.
Futterkorb =  20 - 40 g schwer und am Feedergum einfach in 
                  den Wirbel mit eingebaut.
!!Futter!! = Top Secret Groundmix mit Top Secret Teebisquit 
                2:1 gemischt.

Habe schon einige Montagen probiert und bei der bin ich geblieben. Kein Verdrehen keine Perücken, richtig gute Montage.

Ich angel an einem See mit 60h wo so ziemlich alles vertreten ist. Auf die Montage und das Futter kombiniert mit Mais und Maden habe ich schöne Rotaugen, Brassen sowieso Karpfen gefangen. 

Probier es einfach mal aus.

PETRI HEIL!!!


----------



## klappe (5. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

mir gefallen sehr oft kombi-köder.
z.b. mais und made.einfach 2-3maden und ein maiskorn.
da schrecken auch keine größeren karpfen vor zurück ;-)
binde fast immer ne schlaufenmontage.funktioniert sehr gut...


----------



## Elbfischer712 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

moinsen
Ich angel mit einer standart Posenmontage ohne futterkorb, normalerweise mit rotwurm.
Nu teste ich ich grad Aromen wie Erdbeer usw.

Gestern war ich los und hab mal was gemischt

Hartweizengrieß
Vogelfutter
Kakao
Spekulatius (nutella) von Firma Lohse
hab das so gemischt das ich daraus Boilies rollen kann, ran an Haken und es beisst wie verrückt.

Als ich mir die Hände im Wasser abgewaschen hab,  kamen gleich die dicken Brassen ans Ufer.

Ich sag mal LÄUFT

MfG


----------



## Freund96 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Elbfischer712 schrieb:


> moinsen
> Ich angel mit einer standart Posenmontage ohne futterkorb, normalerweise mit rotwurm.
> Nu teste ich ich grad Aromen wie Erdbeer usw.
> 
> ...


 
Ist mit Kakao einfaches Kabapulver gemeint und sind mit Spekulatius die kekse gemeint??


----------



## Downbeat (5. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

@elbfischer
Meinst du mit Boilies rollen auch backen oder formst du nur Teigkugeln?


----------



## Freund96 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

@ Elbfischer wir warten auf deine Antwort

@ all schreibt fleißig Tipps#6


----------



## MAST_PROD (5. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Der meint bestimmte Einzelmehl. Google mal Nb Angelsport da kann man das in großen Mengen kaufen.

Gruß


----------



## the-big-o (6. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Also ich schwöre ja auf eine Mais/Made Kombi. Bin damit bis jetzt am Besten gefahren und hab von Karpfen über Riesen-Graser bis hin zu Schleien und großen Brassen schon alles gefangen.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Bei Feeder auf Großfisch ist mein unangefochtener Lieblingsköder der Rot, bzw. Mistwurm.

In einigen Gewässern sind auch die immer mehr verbreiteden Mini Bolies unschlagbar, wenn es auf Großbrassen, Karpfen oder Schleien gehen soll...


----------



## Freund96 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

@ Helmut Wölker sll man die Mini Boilies mit oder ohne Futterkorb ausbringen


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

die Minnibolies werden mit der Haarmontage, bzw. Method gefischt.
Es werden in der Regel auch keine Bolies angefüttert, sondern diese sind ausschließlich als Hakenköder gedacht.


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern schrieb:


> die Minnibolies werden mit der Haarmontage, bzw. Method gefischt.
> Es werden in der Regel auch keine Bolies angefüttert, sondern diese sind ausschließlich als Hakenköder gedacht.



Normale Halibutpellets (12mm) gehen auch, oder sind die zu hart?

Muss der Fisch die kennen oder nehmen die sie auch ohne damit angefüttert zu werden?

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Udo561 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Normale Halibutpellets (12mm) gehen auch, oder sind die zu hart?
> 
> Muss der Fisch die kennen oder nehmen die sie auch ohne damit angefüttert zu werden?
> 
> mfg Kretzer



Hi,
nein , der Fisch muss die Boilies nicht kennen , aber es gibt da weitaus bessere Pellets als Heilbuttpellets , zumindest beim angeln auf Schleien und Karpfen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nein , der Fisch muss die Boilies nicht kennen , aber es gibt da weitaus bessere Pellets als Heilbuttpellets , zumindest beim angeln auf Schleien und Karpfen
> Gruß Udo



Und welche findest du besser?

Und was ist mit der Härte? Nicht zu hart für die Schlundzähne (Döbel, Brassen usw..)


----------



## Udo561 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Hi,
zu hart sind die nicht , Schleien nehmen ja auch sehr gerne Pellets.
Fange meine Schleien ausschließlich mit Pellets in 16 mm.

Und welche Pellets " die Bessten " sind wird  wohl von Gewässer und Fischart unterschiedlich sein.
Bei mir haben leztes Jahr im Frühjahr die Schleien wie verrückt , auf Krillpellets gebissen.
So verrückt das 4-6 Schleien in 3 Stunden normal waren.
Nach knapp 6 Wochen war der Spuck vorbei und die Schleien haben auch wieder auf andere Pellets gebissen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## MAST_PROD (7. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Wenn die Pellets nur nicht so teuer wären


----------



## Udo561 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> Wenn die Pellets nur nicht so teuer wären



Teuer ??? 
Was ist denn an pellets teuer ?
Es gibt kaum günstigere Köder.
Bei meinem Dealer kosten die Pellets 1 KG knapp 4 Euro , keine Ahnung aber da sind locker 150 Pellets in 16 mm in so einem Beutel.
Das sind wenns gut läuft bei mir um die 50 Karpfen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## MAST_PROD (7. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

4 Euro nur???
Naja so günstig sind die bei uns nicht!!! Das steht fest!

Ich angel da sowieso lieber mit "Hundefutter" 



Ganz ehrlich. Bei uns musst du füttern damit du mit Pellets Erfolg hast. Seitdem die Waller los sind fängt man auch weniger muss ich sagen. Die Saison durch fängst du locker 80 Waller. Kein Schonmaß keine Schonzeit, alles muss raus.

Untreusee Hof


----------



## Freund96 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



MAST_PROD schrieb:


> 4 Euro nur???
> Naja so günstig sind die bei uns nicht!!! Das steht fest!
> 
> Ich angel da sowieso lieber mit "Hundefutter"
> ...


 
Waller und die kleinen Grundelbister die sich jeden wurm/Made schnapen alle 5min eine Grundel


----------



## MAST_PROD (7. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Du sagst es


----------



## -FishHunter- (8. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

fluo boilies 3,40euro 95stk in der dose ! 
montage schlaufenmontage + futterkorb 
das futter ist geheim !

sehr gute fänge in holland ^^ mehr wird nicht verraten ! nur per pn ^^


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> fluo boilies 3,40euro 95stk in der dose !
> montage schlaufenmontage + futterkorb
> das futter ist geheim !
> 
> sehr gute fänge in holland ^^ mehr wird nicht verraten ! nur per pn ^^



Hi,
echt , in NL kann man gut Schleien fangen , ich dachte immer da fängt man nur Raubfische  
Gruß Udo


----------



## Cystla (9. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

MAHLZEIT

also ich feeder immer ganz einfach antitangle 30g futterkorb jetz momentan nehme ich an futter Top sicret Groundfutter Gelb und VDE Black Turbo mein köder besteht aus mistwurm und 1 Pinky und 1 made
harkengr. ist 10er und was soll ich sagen läuft auf schlei im Teich und brassen an der elbe oder kanal!!!
kleiner tip nimmt mal 2 zehen knoblauch durch die presse in ein glass bissel wasser so das der knoblauch gerade so bedeckt ist und dann maden mit da rein und das macht ihr einfach bevor ihr losfahrt zum angeln auf brassen geht auch ganz gut stinkt zwar wie ******* aber die brassen stehen drauf und das nicht nur kleine auch große um die 2-3KG!!! 

so nun viel erfolg mit den eingelegten maden, werde sie auch gleich fertig machen!!!

      MfG
heute noch an die Elbe Bleckede


----------



## Udo561 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Cystla schrieb:


> kleiner tip nimmt mal 2 zehen knoblauch durch die presse in ein glass bissel wasser so das der knoblauch gerade so bedeckt ist und dann maden mit da rein und das macht ihr einfach bevor ihr losfahrt zum angeln auf brassen geht auch ganz gut stinkt zwar wie ******* aber die brassen stehen drauf
> MfG
> heute noch an die Elbe Bleckede



Hi,
nicht nur Brassen , auch Schleien und Karpfen stehen darauf , ich dippe meine Pellets in Knoblauchöl 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Cystla (10. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

moin moin so jetz wieder zuhaus von der elbe ja was soll ich sagen der ein oder andere ordentliche brassen, rotauge konnte mit der feeder und Kopfrute gelandet werden habe auch den ein oder anderen mitgenommen für meinen nachbarn werde da nachher mal nen foto von machen und posten habe nur die besten mitgenommen aber das seht ihr ja morgen auf den bild(ern)!!!

so nun guten nacht!!! 


@Udo561 du musst nicht alles verraten  :m


----------



## Cystla (10. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Mahlzeit

wie versprochen kommt noch nen foto


----------



## Dunraven (10. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Der beste Köder ist der der aktuell am besten fängt. Das kann sich ändern, einen besten gibt es nicht. Der häufigste ist aber wohl die Made, solo oder als Kombination.


----------



## Udo561 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



			
				Dunraven;3293981 Der häufigste ist aber wohl die Made schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> auf welche Fischart ?
> Da würde ich keine von "meinen " Schleien mit an den Haken bekommen.
> Auf Rotaugen und Rotfedern mag das hinkommen , bei Brassen würde ich persönlich schon wieder Miniboilies oder Pellets vorziehen.
> Gruß Udo


----------



## Freund96 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

ich hab jetzt ca. 5 Angelläden durchsucht und nirgends Miniboilies, gibt es da auch eine Alternative dazu


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Freund96 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt ca. 5 Angelläden durchsucht und nirgends Miniboilies, gibt es da auch eine Alternative dazu



Halibut Pellets ist hier wohl das Zauberwort 

Finde die aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so mega effektiv beim Feedern. Habe trotzdem schon dicke Brassen damit gefangen. Nachteil kann auch sein, dass die Fische sie möglicherweise nicht kennen und dann auch nicht beißen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Freund96 schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt ca. 5 Angelläden durchsucht und nirgends Miniboilies, gibt es da auch eine Alternative dazu



Ja, es gibt eine Alternative zur vergeblichen Suche in Angelläden und die heißt: "Selbermachen".
Kauf dir einen vernünftigen Boilieroller, z.B. Rolaball Bait Master von Gardner, für 10mm Boilies und leg los.
Die Investition lohnt sich, für mich sind die Miniboilies nicht mehr wegzudenken.
Sie sind super zum Anfüttern, weil die gleiche Teigmasse in Miniboilies verwandelt mehr Quadratmeter Oberfläche hat, als z.B. 20mm- Boilies aus der gleichen Menge Teig.
Daher ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass 100 Miniboilies mehr Lockwirkung entfalten, als 25 Stück 20mm Boilies.
Zudem dauert es länger bis 1kg Teig, der in 10mm- Boilies verwandelt wurde, weggefressen/aufgesammelt wurde, als die Menge an 20mm- Boilies, die ich aus nem Kilo Teig gewinne.
Noch ein Punkt:
Lege ich auf einem Futterplatz mit Partikeln und Miniboilies eine Hand voll 20mm- Boilies und dazu eine Montage mit 20mm- Boilie aus, dann sind die wenigen großen Boilies und auch der an meinem Haar, ganz schnell im Karpfenmaul.
Hier passiert durch die Angebotsverknappung, das Gleiche wie bei Menschen, man kloppt sich drum und weil keine Zeit ist und die Zahl der Mitfresser groß, ist man weniger misstrauisch.

Davon ab sind Miniboilies unheimlich vielseitig und laufen auf alle Friedfischarten und in entsprechender Geschmacksrichtung auch auf Aale.

Und noch einen Vorteil haben sie, sie machen beim Eintauchen das gleiche Geräusch, wie die Pellets, mit denen viele Fische früher in der Fischzucht gefüttert wurden. Alleine das Einwurfgeräusch lockt schon Fische.


----------



## Freund96 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt eine Alternative zur vergeblichen Suche in Angelläden und die heißt: "Selbermachen".
> Kauf dir einen vernünftigen Boilieroller, z.B. Rolaball Bait Master von Gardner, für 10mm Boilies und leg los.
> Die Investition lohnt sich, für mich sind die Miniboilies nicht mehr wegzudenken.
> Sie sind super zum Anfüttern, weil die gleiche Teigmasse in Miniboilies verwandelt mehr Quadratmeter Oberfläche hat, als z.B. 20mm- Boilies aus der gleichen Menge Teig.
> ...


 
|good:aber wo bekomm ich nen Boilieroller


----------



## Udo561 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Freund96 schrieb:


> |good:aber wo bekomm ich nen Boilieroller



Bei uns verkaufen die Buchhandlungen oder die Schlüsseldienste Boilieroller 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Hannoi1896 (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Warum die Boilies rollen? 

Roll den Teig 1cm dick aus und schneid dann Würfel mit einer Kantenlänge von 1cm. Die Fische stört es nicht, ob die Boilies rund sind oder nicht. Alleine bei Distanzen über 30m sind runde Boilies praktischer beim Anfüttern. Im Fluss sind die eckigen Boilies sogar im Vorteil, da sie nicht so schnell wegrollen.


----------



## Dunraven (27. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> auf welche Fischart ?
> Da würde ich keine von "meinen " Schleien mit an den Haken bekommen.
> Auf Rotaugen und Rotfedern mag das hinkommen , bei Brassen würde ich persönlich schon wieder Miniboilies oder Pellets vorziehen.
> Gruß Udo



Wer redet von Fischart, ich sagte der häufigste Köder beim Feedern. Das ist allgemein gehalten und auf alle deutschen Feederangler zusammen bezogen. Und ich wette mit Dir das Du deine Schleien damit auch an den Haken bekommst, musst nur genug mit der Nadel auf einen Faden ziehen so das du einen großen "Madenboilie" hast.


----------



## Freund96 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Ich mach mal beides, Ok??? Miniboes und Maden


----------



## Udo561 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Ich mach mal beides, Ok??? Miniboes und Maden



Nee,
machs so wie alle anderen auch :q
Nimm Maden , versuch nie mal etwas neues , mit Maden wird ja schon 50 Jahre lang Fisch gefangen 

Gerade bei den Junganglern wäre ich davon ausgehen das diese viel mehr experimentieren , alle möglichen und unmöglichen Köder durchprobieren.
Es gibt mittlerweile soooooooo viel Köder die man zum Feedern einsetzen kann und die auch erfolgreich fangen , aber 90% der Angler halten an ihren Maden fest.|kopfkrat

In anderen Angelbereichen , sei es beim karpfenangeln oder auch im Raubfischbereich findet ein Fortschritt satt dem man kaum folgen kann , aber bei den Feederangler habe ich das Gefühl das diese alles verpennen .

Gruß Udo


----------



## Hannoi1896 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Nee,
> machs so wie alle anderen auch :q
> Nimm Maden , versuch nie mal etwas neues , mit Maden wird ja schon 50 Jahre lang Fisch gefangen
> 
> ...



Großartige Logik, die du da hast. |uhoh:

Warum sollte man den Köder wechseln, wenn dieser einfach super erfolgreich ist und auch immer sein wird?


----------



## Udo561 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Großartige Logik, die du da hast. |uhoh:
> 
> Warum sollte man den Köder wechseln, wenn dieser einfach super erfolgreich ist und auch immer sein wird?



Weil es durchaus erfolgreichere Köder gibt , warum auch sonst :q
Maden sind kein besonnders erfolgreicher Köder , man liest nur so viel von Fängen die auf Made erfolgten weil jeder Depp mit Maden angelt.
Versuch deine Maden doch mal an meinem stark beangelten Vereinsgewässer , da fange ich mit "anderen" Ködern beutend mehr und vor allen Dingen größre Fische 

Auf Karpfen galt Mais , Teig , Wurm und Kartoffel auch mal als erfolgreicher Köder , aber die Karpfenangler haben sich weiterentwickelt ,die meisten Feederangler leider nicht  :q

Gruß Udo


----------



## Roy Digerhund (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Weil es durchaus erfolgreichere Köder gibt , warum auch sonst :q
> Maden sind kein besonnders erfolgreicher Köder , man liest nur so viel von Fängen die auf Made erfolgten weil jeder Depp mit Maden angelt.
> Versuch deine Maden doch mal an meinem stark beangelten Vereinsgewässer , da fange ich mit "anderen" Ködern beutend mehr und vor allen Dingen größre Fische
> 
> ...


Maden sind noch immer ein super Köder. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass nur mit Maden gefeedert wird. Mais, Rot-/Mistwurm, Teig, Zuckis usw. funktionieren auch sehr gut. Eine Kombination aus roter künstlicher Made und 1-2 echten wird auch bestimmt bei dir funktionieren. Ich fange regelmäßig große Schleien auf diese Kombination und häufig ein und dieselbe auf den gleichen Köder nochmal. 
Und mit den genannten "alten" Karpfenködern ist man heute u.U. erfolgreicher als mit Boilies, weil nur noch sehr wenig damit gefischt wird. Weil alle mit Boilies und Pellets angeln, heisst das nicht gleichzeitig, dass das der beste Köder ist. Er ist einfach nur selektiver.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Freund96 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Maden sind noch immer ein super Köder. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass nur mit Maden gefeedert wird. Mais, Rot-/Mistwurm, Teig, Zuckis usw. funktionieren auch sehr gut. Eine Kombination aus roter künstlicher Made und 1-2 echten wird auch bestimmt bei dir funktionieren. Ich fange regelmäßig große Schleien auf diese Kombination und häufig ein und dieselbe auf den gleichen Köder nochmal.
> Und mit den genannten "alten" Karpfenködern ist man heute u.U. erfolgreicher als mit Boilies, weil nur noch sehr wenig damit gefischt wird. Weil alle mit Boilies und Pellets angeln, heisst das nicht gleichzeitig, dass das der beste Köder ist. Er ist einfach nur selektiver.
> Gruss ROY


|good:Is richtig was er sag finde ich. Hab vor drei Tagen nen 60cm Karpfen mit Brot gefangen.


----------



## Dunraven (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Weil es durchaus erfolgreichere Köder gibt , warum auch sonst :q
> Maden sind kein besonnders erfolgreicher Köder , man liest nur so viel von Fängen die auf Made erfolgten weil jeder Depp mit Maden angelt.
> Versuch deine Maden doch mal an meinem stark beangelten Vereinsgewässer ,  da fange ich mit "anderen" Ködern beutend mehr und vor allen Dingen  größre Fische
> 
> Auf Karpfen  galt Mais , Teig , Wurm und Kartoffel auch mal als erfolgreicher Köder ,  aber die Karpfenangler haben sich weiterentwickelt ,die meisten  Feederangler leider nicht  :q



Was für ein schlechter Rat.|rolleyes
Höre da nicht drauf, nur weil der einen Schleienpuff hat muss das nicht woanders auch so laufen (und das ist jetzt absichtlich überspitzt formuliert weil Udo auch so formuliert hat). Der würde mit seiner Methode an einem normalen Gewässer vermutlich untergehen.

Deine Methode Freund96 ist genau die richtige!
Du probierst das bewährte mit den Miniboilies die gerade der neueste Trend sind und die alle Welt krampfhaft versucht zu nutzen. Damit hast Du genau das was man braucht um erfolgreich zu sein, den Vergleich zwischen verschiedenen Sachen.

Die Beispiele von Udo für Miniboilie sprechen z.B. gerade dagegen. Die Karpfenangler haben sich nicht weiterentwickelt, die bleiebn meist an ihrem Wunderboile hängen. Weiterentwickeln heißt auch mal wieder die alten, erfolgreichen Köder zu versuchen, wie eben Teig, Kartoffel, Mais, ect. denn da fast jeder Karpfenangler nur noch Boilies nimmt sind die Karpfen die nicht mehr so gewöhnt und damit oft sogar besser zu bekommen als mit Boilies. 


Außerdem ist der Miniboilie sicher kein erfolgreicherer Köder als die Made, das kann er gar nicht sein da er dazu viel zu  selektiv ist indem er die kleineren Fische ausschließt. Du wolltest aber einen erfolgreichen Köder für alles haben, und das bedeutet eben einen Köder mit dem Du auch fängst wenn das Gewässer fast nur kleine Rotaugen hat und Masse statt Klasse wichtig ist. Aus dem Grund sind selbst Mais und Wurm eher hinter der Made anzusiedeln. Und selbst wenn es auf große Fische geht, schau mal im aktuellen Blinker, die erfolgreichsten Großfischköder aus 40 Jahren, Platz 1 Wurm, Platz 2 Made. 

Mit Made kannst Du vom kleinen Köfi bis zum großen Karpfen/Hecht alles fangen. Wenn es um bestimmte Fische oder Größen geht, dann gibt es sicher selektivere Köder, aber eben das hast Du mit Deinem Vorschlag ja, die Maden für die Masse und der Miniboilie für die größeren. Von daher ideal weil Du fast alle Bereiche abdeckst. Ausprobieren, vergleichen und versuchen ist eben wichtig. Auch Nudeln, Erbens, Bohnen, ect. sind als Köder nutzbar, da kannst Du kreativ sein und auch mal probieren. Mit Made/Wurm hast Du aber Köder die eine sichere Bank sind und sich damit eben als zweiter Köder neben den Experimenten gut eignen.


----------



## Udo561 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Hi,
ich sach ja , angelt ihr genau so weiter wie die lezten 50 Jahre , benutzt eure Maden , ist der Top Köder auf jeden Zielfisch , egal wie klein :q
Ich versuche allerdings gerne etwas neues und meine Erfolge geben mir Recht 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Downbeat (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Ich würde auch sagen, dass die Made immer noch DER Allroundköder zum Feedern ist.
Der Rest der zu "neuen" Ködern geschrieben wurde stimmt natürlich auch, man sollte auch mal was neues ausprobieren.
Das mit den MiniBoilies kann ich jetzt auch unterschreiben. Hab mir lezte Woche ne Tüte voll geholt. Am Wasser 7-8 Stück eingeworfen und danach einen grob auf den Haken gesteckt, um mal Brassen jenseits der 40cm zu fangen. Aber es kam überraschend zu einem 8-9pfd Karpfen der ne Menge Spass gemacht hat an der feinen Winkelpicker mit 18er Mono.
Werde die heute auch wieder einsetzten um mehr erfahrungen zu machen.


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Maden versagen da, wo Kleinfische sie vom Haken lutschen oder den größeren Fischen ständig zuvorkommen, wenn man denn größere Beute als Ziel hat und die Kleinen eigentlich vermeiden will.

Ansonsten sind sie meines Erachentens _der_ Erfolgsköder, weil alles drauf geht, egal wer wann wie & wo, vom Ukelei über Aale bis zur erfahrenen BaFo, die jeden Forellenköder listig an sich vorbeiziehen lässt.
Gerade im Karpfenbereich können Maden eine Alternative sein, wenn alle anderen stur auf Boilie setzen. Ausnahme siehe Eingangssatz.

Und auch mit Maden kann man neue Wege gehen; anderen Duft & Farbe verpassen, gebündelt an Madenschnur oder -clip, etc.

Spezis wie Martin Browler hauen mal eben 4 Liter davon ins Wasser und angeln quasi über einem lebendigen Boden, der hordenweise Fische anzieht.
Ein Freund von mir fischt mit vergammelten, enorm nach Ammoniak stinkenden Maden. Oder hat mal beim Karpfenansitz satte 5L tote + 5L lebende angefüttert und mit Madenbündel gefischt; die anderen, ausschließlich mit Boilies fischenden Kollegen, konnten gar nicht glauben, was er aus dem Wasser holte, während sie recht dürftig gefangen haben.

Der Mini-Fluo-Boilie ist da der Knaller, wo er nicht ständig von Vielen gefischt wird. Wird _noch_ an den meisten Gewässern so sein.

Ich finde die Kombi, die Freund96 vorhat, nämlich beides zu machen, eigentlich recht perfekt.


----------



## Freund96 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich sach ja , angelt ihr genau so weiter wie die lezten 50 Jahre , benutzt eure Maden , ist der Top Köder auf jeden Zielfisch , egal wie klein :q
> Ich versuche allerdings gerne etwas neues und meine Erfolge geben mir Recht
> Gruß Udo


Hast du Bilder von deinen Fängen würde mich mal interessieren wie gro die sind. (und jetz bitte nicht böse sein weil es sich so anhört als glaube ich es dir nich´, ich möchte es halt mal sehen)


----------



## Borg (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Hast du Bilder von deinen Fängen würde mich mal interessieren wie gro die sind. (und jetz bitte nicht böse sein weil es sich so anhört als glaube ich es dir nich´, ich möchte es halt mal sehen)



Schau einfach mal unter dem Thread " 	  	  		 		 			 				 					 					 					 					 					 

 Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011" im Forumsteil "Stippfischen und Friedfischangeln" . Bring aber direkt nen Taschentuch mit, denn Du wirst weinen, wenn Du die Prachtexemplare siehst!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Slick (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Hast du Bilder von deinen Fängen würde mich mal interessieren wie gro die sind. (und jetz bitte nicht böse sein weil es sich so anhört als glaube ich es dir nich´, ich möchte es halt mal sehen)



Moin musst nur in sein Profil schauen oder im Friedfischfangthread 2011.Es sind schon einige schöne Fische dabei.:vik:

Ach hab letzten mit Wurm und Made gefeedert und alle Bisse kamen auf Made.Kein Zupfer auf Wurm.

@Borg warst schneller. xD


----------



## Downbeat (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Guck mal in dem Thread "Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011" von Seite 22, glaub ich, rückwärts. Da stellt der Udo immer schöne Bilder ein.


----------



## Freund96 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Borg schrieb:


> Schau einfach mal unter dem Thread "
> 
> Aktuelle Friedfischfänge 2011" im Forumsteil "Stippfischen und Friedfischangeln" . Bring aber direkt nen Taschentuch mit, denn Du wirst weinen, wenn Du die Prachtexemplare siehst!
> 
> ...


 
guter Tipp mit dem Taschentuch die waren wirklich sehr groß|scardie:


----------



## Dunraven (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Freund96 schrieb:


> Hast du Bilder von deinen Fängen würde mich mal interessieren wie gro die sind. (und jetz bitte nicht böse sein weil es sich so anhört als glaube ich es dir nich´, ich möchte es halt mal sehen)




Sind eher klein, meist nur einzelne Schleien und ein paar Karpfen, ich habe noch kein Bild gesehen wo er mal mehr wie 20 Fische hatte, ich glaube nicht mal mehr wie 10. Rotaugen sind da glaube ich auch auf keinem zu sehen, also alles in allem nicht so erfolgreich was Masse angeht.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich sach ja , angelt ihr genau so weiter wie die lezten 50 Jahre , benutzt eure Maden , ist der Top Köder auf jeden Zielfisch , egal wie klein :q
> Ich versuche allerdings gerne etwas neues und meine Erfolge geben mir Recht
> Gruß Udo



Wenn man die Zeit hat, den ganzen Tag am Wasser zu sitzen, ist das auch nicht verwunderlich |uhoh:. Irgendwann kennt man "seinen" See halt so gut, dass solche Fänge dann regelmäßig werden.

Ich bin außerdem der Auffassung, dass man sich durch kleine Fische "durchangeln" kann. Das empfinden viele zwar als nervig, doch ich konnte beobachten, dass die kleinen Fische schnell von großen Fischen vom Futterplatz verdrängt werden. Mir ist es dann also lieber, dass kleine beißen als gar keine.


----------



## Udo561 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Sind eher klein, meist nur einzelne Schleien und ein paar Karpfen, ich habe noch kein Bild gesehen wo er mal mehr wie 20 Fische hatte, ich glaube nicht mal mehr wie 10. Rotaugen sind da glaube ich auch auf keinem zu sehen, also alles in allem nicht so erfolgreich was Masse angeht.



Ja,
ich fange kaum Fische , ab und an mal einen , aber sonst nicht der Rede wert.:vik:
An einem sehr guten Tag fange ich dann mal von Morgens bis Mittags knapp 15 Schleien und 3 oder 4 Karpfen , achso , unter Zeugen , die Jungs die das mitbekommen sind hier auch angemeldet 
Danke ,  ich sage immer :q
*In Deutschland ist Neid immer noch die höchste Form der Anerkennung *
Gruß Udo
ps. ich kenne auch Angler die am gleichen Gewässer angeln und schon tagelang blanken


----------



## Hannoi1896 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ja,
> ich fange kaum Fische , ab und an mal einen , aber sonst nicht der Rede wert.:vik:
> An einem sehr guten Tag fange ich dann mal von Morgens bis Mittags knapp 15 Schleien und 3 oder 4 Karpfen , achso , unter Zeugen , die Jungs die das mitbekommen sind hier auch angemeldet
> Danke ,  ich sage immer :q
> ...



Schön für dich. Soll ja auch Leute geben, die nicht Frührentner sind. |uhoh:


----------



## Freund96 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

@Hannoi1896 

Hast du schon mal was von Höfflichkeit gehört. 
Nur weil du neidisch bist auf seine schönen Fische brauchst du noch lange nicht durchdrehen


----------



## Hannoi1896 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Freund96 schrieb:


> @Hannoi1896
> 
> Hast du schon mal was von Höfflichkeit gehört.
> Nur weil du neidisch bist auf seine schönen Fische brauchst du noch lange nicht durchdrehen



Natürlich bin ich neidisch, streite ich auch nicht ab. Ich mag dieses arrogante Verhalten nur nicht. JEDER noch so schlechte Angler wird früher oder später regelmäßig große Fische fangen, wenn er ein Gewässer gut kennt. Damit rumprahlen und allen vorhalten, wie gut so ein Leben als Frührentner (von vielen auch als Sozialschmarotzer betitelt) doch sei, finde ich nicht angemessen.

Wir weichen vom Thema ab


----------



## Udo561 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Damit rumprahlen und allen vorhalten, wie gut so ein Leben als Frührentner (von vielen auch als Sozialschmarotzer betitelt) doch sei, finde ich nicht angemessen.
> 
> Wir weichen vom Thema ab



Ich hoffe du arbeitest und zahlst auch Steuern , ich möchte noch ein paar Jahre meine Rente gezahlt bekommen :q

Aber ist auch egal , es gibt genug Angler die sich über Tipps freuen.
Ich habe schon so einigen zu ihrem Traumfisch verholfen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Hannoi1896 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon so einigen zu ihrem Traumfisch verholfen.
> Gruß Udo



Das meine ich mit dem oben Angesprochenen :vik:

Find ich richtig lustig :m


----------



## Pat 79 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Mensch Leute,
leben und leben lassen.

Er hat eben mal das Glück mit fischreichen Gewässern gesegnet zu sein und dazu noch jede menge Zeit ihnen nachzustellen.

Warum sollte Udo das nicht im vollem ausmaß genießen !?

Und wer Fische fängt erzählt eben gerne davon, geht uns doch allen so.

Würdet ihr es an seiner stelle anders machen ?
Also ich nicht.


----------



## Freund96 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Hey, Udo und Hannoi vertragt euch wieder. :m
Is doch nur fischen.#c


----------



## Greenmile1 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

bin auch neidisch auf udo 
hätte auch gerne  so ein tolles gewässer in meiner nähe und vor allem soviel zeit um sie mit angeln zu verbringen 
#6
weiter so udo


----------



## Udo561 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



grennmile1 schrieb:


> bin auch neidisch auf udo
> hätte auch gerne  so ein tolles gewässer in meiner nähe und vor allem soviel zeit um sie mit angeln zu verbringen
> #6
> weiter so udo



Hi,
musst nicht neidich sein , kommste einfach mal hier vorbei , können dann gerne mal zusammen angeln gehen , ist von dir aus ja nicht soooo weit bis nach NL.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dunraven (28. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ja,
> ich fange kaum Fische , ab und an mal einen , aber sonst nicht der Rede wert.:vik:
> An einem sehr guten Tag fange ich dann mal von Morgens bis Mittags knapp 15 Schleien und 3 oder 4 Karpfen , achso , unter Zeugen , die Jungs die das mitbekommen sind hier auch angemeldet
> Danke ,  ich sage immer :q
> ...




Siehst Du, nur 20 Fische an einem sehr guten Tag und nicht ein Rotauge oder Brassen dabei. Das sagt doch alles über den Köder, damit sind scheinbar 100 oder mehr Fische am Tag einfach nicht möglich. Er gibt es ja selbst zu und sagt ja sogar das Zeugen diese kleine Maximalanzahl bestätigen können.Ein erfolgreicher Feederköder für Massenfänge ist also was anderes, ist ja auch kein Wunder, wie sollen 10cm Fische die schlucken können?


----------



## Udo561 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Hi,
ich finde das hier echt lustig :q

Brassen sind bei mir Beifang , da sind nicht selten Exemplare von mehr als 4-5 Kg drunter.
Die beissen auch vorwiegend auf Pellet oder Miniboilie 
Ich stehe auch nicht unbedingt auf 10 cm Fische , dazu müsste ich mich nur mit der Stippe hier bei uns hinsetzen , da fängst du in der Stunde um die 30 Fische , aber das ist es kaum was ich unbedingt fangen möchte.:q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dunraven (29. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Ich stehe auch nicht unbedingt auf 10 cm Fische , dazu müsste ich mich nur mit der Stippe hier bei uns hinsetzen , da fängst du in der Stunde um die 30 Fische , aber das ist es kaum was ich unbedingt fangen möchte.:q
> Gruß Udo



Stimmt, und darauf wollte ich die ganze Zeit mit meinen sarkastischen Post drauf hinaus.
DU willst das nicht!
Andere wollen das aber. Trotzdem sagst Du das Made als Köder schlecht ist und der beste ist eindeutig Miniboilie oder Pellet. Das stimmt für DEINE Ansprüche und Zielfische an DEINEM Gewässer sicher. 

Ich bewundere Deine schönen Fänge und mag Deine Berichte. Ich finde es schön das ihr da so gute Gewässer habt. Aber Du bist wieder in den alten Trott von früher verfallen wo Du jedem der auf Schleie wollte erzählen wolltest er würde nur mit Deiner Methode super fangen, das sei die beste. Mittlerweile hast Du das doch abgelegt und sagst bei uns ist das so aber wo anders kann es anders sein. Damit hast Du schon lange keinen Widerspruch bekommen während früher dauernd kam das stimmt so nicht und ist nur bei Dir so. Genau das hast Du jetzt aber wieder gemacht.

Er hat nach dem besten Feederköder gefragt, das kann aus meiner Sicht nur die Made sein, denn was soll ich mit ein paar wenigen Schleien bei einem Wettkampf wenn es auf Gewicht und Masse ankommt? 1 Punkt je Gramm, 100 je Fisch, da bringen die 20 Rotaugen in der Zeit die Du für eine Schleie brauchst eben allein durch die Menge 2000 Punkte, und dazu dann noch das Gewicht. Die Schleie aber bringt nur  ca. 1 Kg = 1000 Punkte + 100 weil es ein Fisch ist. Ich habe auch schon zweite Plätze mit Schleien und Brassen gemacht in Gewässern wo es hieß da musst Du 100 Rotaugen fangen, aber da bissen die eben nicht. Da hatte ich aber auch das Glück einen der mehr Gewicht an Brassen hatte durch mehr Fische noch zu überholen. 

Anderes Beispiel, ich will Köfis feedern, da bringt der Miniboilie auch nichts. 

Darauf wollte ich eben hinaus. Er wollte den besten Feederköder haben, das hängt aber eben davon ab was sein Ziel ist und das hat er nicht genannt. Mögen meine Maden bei großen Fischen nicht ideal sein sind es Deine Miniboilies bei kleinen nicht. Und er wollte wissen was UNSERE besten Köder sind, das ist bei den meisten eben die Made weil sie so vielseitig ist. Jetzt wollte er aus unseren bisherigen Antworten etwas für sich umsetzen und probieren, und dazu hat er den besten Weg gewählt indem er vergleicht mit komplett unterschiedlichen Ködern die auch auf unterschiedliche Fische zielen. Ideale Sache, genau das experimentieren das Du gefordert hast, und dann machst Du ihm aus dem was Du selber gefordert hast einen Vorwurf weil Du persönlich was gegen Maden zu haben scheinst. Das war es was ich nicht verstehen kann und konnte und weshalb ich eben bewusst provoziert habe und ausschließlich nur von der Masse gesprochen habe und nicht von der Klasse die für Dich interessant ist. Eben weil es so viele unterschiedliche Ziele gibt für die dann auch unterschiedliche Köder erfolgreich sind.

Den einen Wunderköder gibt es nicht, aber die Made und auch noch der Wurm sind wohl die erfolgreichsten weil meist genutzten Köder zum Feedern, da sie eben alles mögliche ansprechen. Der Miniboilie ist da selektiver aber sicher erfolgreicher wenn man kleine Fische ausschließen will. Nur das wollen eben nicht alle, daher kann der nicht der ultimative Köder sein sondern ein sehr guter für bestimmte Ziele. Ich will ihm auch nicht sagen er soll nur mit Made/Wurm fischen, das wäre falsch. Sein Vorschlag zu experimentieren und zu probieren was bei ihm am besten läuft, das ist der ideale Weg und der beste. Also versuch doch nicht ihm das auszureden, denn genau wie Du ja immer betonst das andere bei Dir am See Schneider bleiben weil sie nicht Deine super tolle Methode probieren und auf altbewährtes zurückgreifen, genau so muss er sich eben die passende Methode für sein Gewässer erarbeiten. Darauf wollte ich die ganze Zeit hinaus und ich wollte mal sehen ob Du (z.B. dadurch das ich stets die Masse betont habe) das aus meinen Post mal raus ließt und da mal drauf eingehst. Mit Deinem letzten Post bist Du es dann ja weil Du jetzt ja selber sagst wenn man sowas will gibt es besseres (und sicher auch besseres als Feedern oftmals). :m 

Also den einen besten Köder gibt es nicht, das hängt immer von verschiedenen Faktoren ab. Also soll er ruhig probieren und nicht nur auf altes wie Maden oder absolut angesagtes wie Miniboile setzen sondern er soll probieren und sich auch fragen was er will. Will er evt. aus seinem Gewässer einen der wenigen großen Fische fangen und dafür denn nur 1 Biß pro Tag haben oder will er Action und dauernd fangen. Die Ziele erfordern ja schon unterschiedliche Köder.

Das bei Dir halt Miniboilie und Pellet die super Köder für Deine Zielfische zu sein scheinen habe ich schon lange mitbekommen. Bei mir sieht es anders aus weil andere Bedingungen und noch wo anders sieht es eben noch mal anders aus. Da macht es eben keinen Sinn den einen Köder schlecht zu machen und den anderen zu hoch zu loben da es ja nicht vergleichbar ist.


----------



## kati48268 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Das hat so langsam was von 'wer hat den längsten?' hier.
Dazu empfehle ich jedoch: http://www.schwanzfaktor.de/


----------



## Freund96 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das hat so langsam was von 'wer hat den längsten?' hier.
> Dazu empfehle ich jedoch: http://www.schwanzfaktor.de/


 
|good:Geile Seite


----------



## Udo561 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Dunraven schrieb:


> 1 Punkt je Gramm, 100 je Fisch, da bringen die 20 Rotaugen in der Zeit die Du für eine Schleie brauchst eben allein durch die Menge 2000 Punkte, und dazu dann noch das Gewicht. Die Schleie aber bringt nur  ca. 1 Kg = 1000 Punkte + 100 weil es ein Fisch ist. Ich habe auch schon zweite Plätze mit Schleien und Brassen gemacht in



Hi,
deine Schleien wiegen vielleicht 1 KG , meine Schleien sind im Schnitt alle über 40 cm , die meisten über 50 cm und die wiegen um einiges mehr als 1 KG :q
So knapp 3 KG ,  damit sollte deine Punkterechnung hinfällig sein :q
Allerdings angele ich auch nicht weil ich Punkte sammeln möchte , ich habe einfach Spaß am angeln  
Gruß Udo


----------



## Roy Digerhund (29. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Ist doch auch vollkommen egal... 
@Udo: Feederst du eigentlich auch bei euch, oder fischst du nur mit Selbsthakmontage. Da sind ja zwei paar Schuhe.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Udo561 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Hi,
sowohl als auch .
Wenn ich nur auf Karpfen aus bin dann selbsthakmethode , wenns denn auch Schleien sein sollen dann ganz normal Feedern.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Freund96 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

@Dundraven: Udo will halt nicht kleine sondern große Fische fangen, kann man doch verstehen oder. Ich meine halt ich fang am Tag lieber nen richtig Großen als 50 Kleine. Ok ab und zu sind die kleinen schon gut als Aufmunterung wenns mal nicht klappt aber es ja kein Grund für Streit.


----------



## Hannoi1896 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Bleiben wir einfach bei dem guten alten Satz: Jedem das seine!

Die Frage des Threaderstellers wurde glaube ich außerdem zur Genüg beantwortet. Das Thema hier führt nur zu Streit...


----------



## Udo561 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Bleiben wir einfach bei dem guten alten Satz: Jedem das seine!
> 
> Die Frage des Threaderstellers wurde glaube ich außerdem zur Genüg beantwortet. Das Thema hier führt nur zu Streit...



Wer streitet denn hier , 
hat halt nur jeder seine eigene Meinung 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Hannoi1896 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Wer streitet denn hier ,
> hat halt nur jeder seine eigene Meinung
> Gruß Udo



Die herzlich wenig mit dem Thema zu tun hat #h


----------



## Udo561 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Die herzlich wenig mit dem Thema zu tun hat #h



Na ja ,
ich sehe das anders , ich freue mich immer wenn ich helfen kann und andere durch meine Tipps zum Erfolg kommen.

Die , die Pellets oder Miniboilies ausprobieren werden bekommen mit Sicherheit die größeren Fische an den Haken.
Und das bekomme ich täglich in PN´s bestätigt 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Hannoi1896 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*

Problem an diesen Ködern ist jedoch, dass die Fische sie an einigen Gewässern nicht kennen. Vorfüttern wird da also notwendig.

Ich fische deshalb immer eine Rute mit Made an der Feeder und eine Rute mit Pellets. Maden bringen meiner Meinung nach aber auch große Fische, da diese kleine vom Futterplatz verdrängen.


----------



## Dunraven (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bester Feederköder*



Freund96 schrieb:


> @Dundraven: Udo will halt nicht kleine sondern große Fische fangen, kann man doch verstehen oder. Ich meine halt ich fang am Tag lieber nen richtig Großen als 50 Kleine. Ok ab und zu sind die kleinen schon gut als Aufmunterung wenns mal nicht klappt aber es ja kein Grund für Streit.




Klar kann ich das verstehen.
Aber da die Frage von Dir eben NICHT darauf beschränkt war was der beste Feederköder für große Fische ist, kann Miniboile also nicht die ultimative Antwort sein die immer und überall als bester Köder zählt. Abgesehen davon wurde ja auch gefragt was unserer Meinung nach der beste Feederköder ist, da gibt es schon von der Fragestellung her verschiedene Meinungen, das ist ganz normal. Was mir halt nicht gefallen war, das war dieser "höre nicht auf die Masse die Maden sagt, die sind doch blöd, es kann nur der Miniboilie sein" Ton. Und das er eben sinnvollerweise zu Experimenten rät, aber gleichzeitig Deine gute Idee eben beides zu vergleichen ablehnte, obwohl es ja das war was er gefordert hatte. Streit haben wir deshalb nicht, ich würde es als lebhafte Diskussion bezeichnen, denn ich will auch nicht mit Udo streiten. Der Erfolg gibt ihm ja an seinem kleinen und nicht mit normalen Gewässern vergleichbaren See recht. Von daher ist da auch kein Streit möglich.

Zu Streit könnten eher diese Post führen.


Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Die Frage des Threaderstellers wurde glaube ich außerdem zur Genüg beantwortet. Das Thema hier führt nur zu Streit...





Hannoi1896 schrieb:


> Die herzlich wenig mit dem Thema zu tun hat #h



Denn da stimme ich Udo voll und ganz zu, die sind überflüssig und sinnlos. Wenn er von allen Usern wissen will was deren Meinung nach der beste Feederköder ist, dann ist das Thema nach so ein paar Antworten bestimmt nicht zur genüge beantwortet, und wenn er dann auch noch sagt das die eigene Meinung nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat das eben explizit nach der eigenen Meinung fragt, dann zeigt es das da jemand das Thema nicht einmal gelesen zu haben scheint und einfach nur irgendwas sinnloses (das echt nichts mit dem Thema zu schaffen hat) schreiben wollte. |kopfkrat

Ich erinnere noch mal an den Anfang der Frage.


Freund96 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Wollte einen Treat posten bei dem ihr euren besten Feederköder reischreibt und was ihr damit gefangen habt.



Sie war noch umfangreicher, aber das beantworten wir bei unserer Diskussion ja gleich nebenbei mit, nicht war Udo? :m
Denn da gehen wir auch auf das Thema Zielfisch und unterschiedliche Methoden ein. 

@Freund96: 





> Ich meine halt ich fang am Tag lieber nen richtig Großen als 50 Kleine.  Ok ab und zu sind die kleinen schon gut als Aufmunterung wenns mal nicht  klappt aber es ja kein Grund für Streit.


Siehst Du, davon hattest Du nichts gesagt, wenn es Dir nur darum geht, dann muss so eine Info eben auch in die Frage. Ich selber fische eben meist auf Gesamtgewicht und evt. Menge weil es mir zu langweilig wäre nur einen großen Karpfen z.B. pro Tag zu fangen (der Grund warum Karpfenangeln die einzige Methode ist die mich noch nie wirklich begeistert hat und die ich seltens probiert habe) und weil es bei den meisten Wettkämpfen in Holland eben darum geht.

Kommt aber sicher auch den Zielfisch an. Beim Aalangeln fange ich auch lieber einen guten Aal ohne die üblichen Schleien und Barsche die sich auf den Köder stürzen. Aber wenn Du eben nur große ohne Beifang willst, dann ist Udos Tipp interessanter für Dich. Damit man sowas aber weiß ist es eben immer gut wenn Du möglichst viele Infos gibst und nicht nur eine allgemeine Frage. Das nur als kleiner Tipp für den nächsten Thread. Je mehr Infos du Zum Zielfisch, Methode, Gewässer, Bestand, ect. gibst, um so besser kann man Dir eine dazu passende Antwort geben.


----------

